
Ask HN: Does Anyone Work at Amazon MWS? - Axsuul
I applied for developer credentials to work with the Amazon MWS APIs (Marketplace Web Services). Unfortunately I haven&#x27;t received a response back and I&#x27;ve followed up a few times already. The Case log ID is: 5987893401<p>Can anyone over at Amazon MWS spare the bandwidth to look into my case? I can also be reached at james [at] trunkinventory [dot] com<p>Thanks!
======
kull
Good luck with getting any help from amazon with api. Just use brute force to
look for an issue and post on stackoverflow

